# Jungle in tub



## AaronLovesPythons (Sep 2, 2019)

Just wanted to know if my yearling jungle would be comfy living in here atm hes in a 45x45x45 small wide exo terra tank and is not furnished enough 
So i made this tub this morning what would you guys think. Suitable ??
Pics below









Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Neil j (Sep 2, 2019)

Perfect, add some paper towel to soak the poop and small holes in your lid. More importantly how you heating I would use a small heat cord with a thermostat.


----------



## danyjv (Sep 2, 2019)

Just a handy tip if you didn’t already know or do it. Use a soldering iron for all your holes . A drill can crack / split the plastic and leave a rough edge a hot soldering iron slides through the plastic with ease . 
Do this out side as it can’t be good to breath plastic smoke in though . 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AaronLovesPythons (Sep 5, 2019)

danyjv said:


> Just a handy tip if you didn’t already know or do it. Use a soldering iron for all your holes . A drill can crack / split the plastic and leave a rough edge a hot soldering iron slides through the plastic with ease .
> Do this out side as it can’t be good to breath plastic smoke in though .
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks ive used a soldering iron and done a bunch of air holes in the roof and used it for the bamboo perches
[doublepost=1567650945,1567650843][/doublepost]


Neil j said:


> Perfect, add some paper towel to soak the poop and small holes in your lid. More importantly how you heating I would use a small heat cord with a thermostat.



Thanks and i was planning on using a heat mat just on the 1 third of the floor of the tub 
Not too sure on how heat cords work and would they be good with my micro climate B1 Thermostat ?


----------

